# انواع وسائل الايضاح :هام لمدارس الاحد



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2009)

*أنواع وسائل الإيضاح 


أنواع وسائل الإيضاح





أ – الصّور

( الصورة خير من ألف كلمة ) نعم , تعد الصور إحدي أهم وسائل الإيضاح في التعليم . فالصورة تتكلم و ترسخ في عقل الطفل . و هناك نوعان من الصّور .. الصّور الكتابية و صور من واقع حياة التلاميذ , و الصّور الكتابية تُظهر مشاهد مستوحاة من القصص الكتابية , أو من أزمنة الكتاب المقدس , أما الصور الأخرى فهي تظهر أشياء من حياةو واقع التلاميذ في الوقت الحالي و التي تتطابق مع حياتهم اليومية و التي يجب تغييرها أو تعديلها , بناءاً علي ما شاهدوه في الصّور الكتابية .

مميزاتها :

1 – إقتصادية جدا لأن تكلفتها أقل من أي وسائل أخري قد تحتاج لميزانية كبيرة .
2 – سهلة الإستخدام إذ أن عرضها لا يحتاج سوي أن تحملها و يشاهدها التلاميذ .
3 – يمكن إستخدامها لكافة المستويات و الثقافات المختلفة فهي صالحة في المدينة و القرية .
4 – تثير الإنتباه و تنشط الخيال . فكل طفل يستطيع أن يراها من زوايا مختلفة عن الآخر, و يتأثر بطريقة خاصة بحسب رؤيته و مشاهدته للصورة .
5 – تنقل الطفل إلي ومن و بيئة مختلفة عن زمنه أو بيئته .

لاحظ الآتي :

1 – صوب علي الهدف
يجب أن تنتقي الصورة بعناية , و لاحظ أن لا تكون الصور بعيدة عن واقع التلاميذ و ألا تكون عناصرها غير مألوفة لديهم , بل يجب أن تعرف هدفك و بالتالي توجه الصور نحو هذا الهدف .
مثلا : إذا كان هدفك في قصة الإبن الضال إيضاح محبة الله , فأعرض صورة للأب يعانق إبنه , ذلك أفضل من عرض صورة للإبن مع الخنازير , و لكن إذا كان هدفك هو بشاعة الخطية فأعرض الصورة الأخيرة , أو صف مشاعر التلاميذ بعد الإحباط و الفشل إلي نجاحهم بمساعدة المسيح في صيد السمك الكثير ( مقارنة بين الصورتين ) .

2 – ركز علي فكرة واحدة
لا تعطي تفصيل و تعاليم كثيرة تريد أن يصل إليها التلاميذ , و لكن ركز علي فكرة واحدة في الوقت الواحد , فعندما يستوعب الأطفال فكرة واحدة أفضل من إعطائهم عشرة أفكار و لا يتذكرون شيئا منها .

3 - تثير خيال الأطفال 
لابد للصور أن تثير خيالهم و إهتمامهم و أفكارهم , و لا تكون رؤيتها مجرد إستقبال سلبي لمشهد من المشاهد دون تأثير أو تغيير أو تعديل في سلوكه .









+++++++++++++++++++++++++


ب – السبورة الطباشيرية:

لا تخلو مدرسة أو جامعة من السبورة الطباشيرية فهي سهلة الإستخدام و رخيصة الثمن و تدوم فترة طويلة , 
و هي موجودة و متوفرة في معظم الكنائس.

لاحظ الآتي :

1 – نظم الكتابة
بحيث لا يبدو الأمر معقدا أثناء الشرح . فوجود زحمة بالكتابة يشعر التلاميذ بالإرتباك , فتنظيم الكتابة يُسهل علي التلاميذ متابعتك و متابعة ما تكتبه .

2 – إهتم بالخط 
أنت تحتاج إلي تدريب علي الكتابة فوق السبورة بإستخدام الطباشير , لأنه يختلف عن الكتابة علي الورق . 

3 – قف في مكان مناسب 
حتي يراك كل التلاميذ , مع الإهتمام بالنظر إليهم – بقدر الإمكان – أثناء الكتابة ( من وقت آخر ) .

++++++++++++++++++++++++++









جــ - اللوحة الوبرية

اللوحة الوبرية هي عبارة عن لوح خشبي أو كرتون ( قاتم اللون قليل الاتساخ ، وأنسب الألوان اللون الرمادي، أو الأخضر الغامق أو الكحلي ... انسب قياس له 100 × 70 سم ) عليه قطعة من القماش الوبري القطيفة , يتم تثبيتهما سويا و هي تساعد علي إلتصاق الصور ذات الخلفية الوبرية , و لا تحتاج إلي تثبيتها بدبابيس أو أي مواد لاصقة , و هي سهلة الصنع و قليلة التكاليف و يمكنك شراء الصور جاهزة , أو تصنيعها يدويا عن طريق قص المناظر و الصور و الأشكال المختلفة و تلوينها ثم يلصق خلفها قماش الفازلين عن طريق كيها بالمكواة أو لصقها بورق من الصنفرة من الخلف .

طريقة صنع أخرى: 
يتم تجهيز اللوحة الوبرية العادية على النحو التالي : 
1 ـ نقوم بثقب اللوح الخشبي ( الأبلكاش ) ، أو الكرتون السميك من أحد أطرافه الأربعة بغرض تعليقه عند الاستعمال ، ثم نثبت به خيط ضوبارة . 
2 ـ نبدأ شد قطعة قماش القطيفة على اللوح ، وتثبيتها من جميع الأطراف بوساطة الدبابيس ، وبذلك تكون اللوحة جاهزة للاستعمال . 
والأساس في استعمال اللوحة الوبرية بمختلف أنواعها مبني على التصاق سطحين من القطيفة وقت إستخدامها ، وذلك لوجود الوبر على كل منها ، كما يمكن أن يلصق عليها الزجاج ، والإسفنج . 

مميزاتها :

1 – تساعدك لتصل إلي قلب الأطفال أسرع لأنهم يحبونها جدا .
2 – تساعدك لأن يكون درسك شيق و ممتع للأطفال .
3 – تساعدك علي إستخدام الصور بأفضل طريقة و أنظف إسلوب , لأنك قد تكون ردئ الخط ( عند إستخدام السبورة الطباشيرية ) فهذه الوسيلة تساعدك أن تكون أمام التلاميذ صاحب شخصية قوية و تساعدك أيضا لتصل بذلك إلي أن يفهموا و يطبقوا ما تعلموه .
4 – تساعدك و تمكنك بعد الدرس بالإحتفاظ بما قدمته حتي تستخدمه في دروس أخرى لاحقة .

لاحظ الآتي : 
1 – أعرض و علقيجب أن تضع الصور في المكان المناسب , و تتزامن مع ما تقوله و ليس قبل أو بعد , و لاحظ أن يكون التلاميذ معك علي خط بصرى واحد أثناء وضع الصّور و أن تعلق أثناء العرض و وجهك في إتجاه التلاميذ و ليس إلي الصور .

2 – ضع في المكان الصحيح 
أنت تحتاج أن تتدرب جيدا علي إستخدام الصّور قبل تقديمها , و تلاحظ مكان الصّور و لا تستخف بعقول الأطفال و يكون تشغيلك لها لأول مرة أثناء الدرس .

3 – راع حب إستطلاع التلاميذ 
إذا وضعت كل الصّور أمام التلاميذ و إستطاعوا رؤيتها , فقد قتلت فيهم الرغبة في تكملة القصة أو الدرس أو الموضوع الذي تعرضه باللوحة الوبرية , فيجب عليك أن ترتب الصّور بالترتيب السليم الذي سوف تستخدمه في الشرح , و تهتم أن تكون مخفية عنهم بوضعها في شنطة مثلا أو وضعها بطريقة مقلوبة ( علي ظهرها ) و تلتقط الصّور واحدة تلو الأخرى .

4 – راع المسافات بين الصّور 
يجب أن تتناسب مسافات الصّور بعضها مع بعض , فيجب أن تضع الصّور الأكبر حجماً أقرب إلي الأطفال حتي يكون المنظور مناسباً و تكون الأرجل في مستوى واحد مع المحافظة علي البعد الحجمي .

5 – قلل من الصّور 
من المعروف أن الصّور خير ألف مرة من الكلام , لذلك يفضل أن تتكلم قليلا و تدع الصّور تتحدث عن نفسها , و تراع أن تقلل بقدر الإمكان من الصّور علي اللوحة حتي لا يتشتت ذهن الطفل , و لا تستخدم كلمة ( هنا نرى ) أو ( هذا هو ) بل دع الشخصيات تتحدث عن نفسها .

6 – إهتم بالخلفيات
من الأفضل أن ترسم بعض الخلفيات حتي تساعدك علي تكامل مفهوم اللوحة و تكون معبرة عن الواقع و أقرب له , و من الخلفيات العامة لدروس الكتاب المقدس هي ( البحر , النهر , الشاطئ , الطريق , منازل , مدينة , إلخ ... ) 









++++++++++++++++++++++


د – السبورة الإخبارية


و هي عبارة عن لوح ذات إطار خشبي و بداخل البرواز أو الإطار نوع من الفلين كي تستطيع أن تثبت عليها الموضوعات بدبابيس رسم .


مميزاتها :

وسيلة هامة للفت نظر القارئ , و تستطيع أن تضع عليها صّورا للخدمة أو الأنشطة التي قمتم بها في مدرسة الأحد ( مؤتمر , رحلة , قافلة , إلخ ... ) و يمكنك وضع بعض المقالات أو الإعلانات و هكذا .

لاحظ الآتي :

1 – الحجم 
يجب أن يتناسب الحجم مع حجم الحائط و مكان العرض .

2 – المكان
يجب أن يكون المكان يسمح للتلاميذ بقراءتها و النظر إليها , فلا تكون في مكان مغلق أو ملئ بالأنشطة المختلفة فتعيق حرية الإطلاع عليها و الإهتمام بها .

3 – العرض
يجب أن يكون عرض الصّور أو الموضوعات بصورة جمالية تجذب النظر و تستوقف التلاميذ للإهتمام بها .

4 – النظافة 
يجب أن تهتم بنظافة السبورة من وقت لأخر , و لا تترك عليها الموضوعات ( الصّور و الأوراق ) لفترة طويلة فقد تعلق بها الأتربة أو تتأثر بحرارة الشمس فتصبح بالية , و هذا ما يضعف حماس التلاميذ للأهتمام بها .

5 – التجديد 
يجب عليك من وقت لأخر أن تجدد في الموضوعات المعروضة , حتي تحظي بإهتمام التلاميذ كي لا يشعروا بالملل من جراء مشاهدة الأشياء نفسها .







+++++++++++++++++++


هــ - الفوم 

و هي وسيلة من الوسائل البسيطة , و هي عبارة عن لوح من مادة الفوم الأبيض ( و هو الذي تحفظ فيه الأجهزة الكهربائية بداخل الصناديق ) و يمكنك بسهولةعرض الصّور مجسمة عليها .

طريقة الإستخدام :

1 – قص الصور المراد عرضها للتلاميذ من الأمام الخلف ( و يمكنك أن تقصها و تستخدمها من الأمام فقط ) .
2 – لّون الصّور بألوان جميلة مناسبة .
3 – إلصق الصّور ( علي الوجهين ) و ضع بينهم عصا شيش كباب ( و هي متوفرة في المحلات ) و تمتاز هذه العصا الرفيعة أن جانب منها سن مدبب و رفيع جدا فيُسهل عليك غرزها في الفوم , و إنتبه أن تكون العصا أعلي بمسافة قليلة ( 2 سم ) من الصورة حتي تتمكن من الإمساك بها و تحريكها يمينا و شمالا بسهولة و يسر .
4 – وفّر قطعة مربعة أو دائرية من الفوم تكون ذات سُمك مناسب لتغرز فيها عصا الشيش مع الصور .

مميزاتها :

1 – الأشكال مجسمة و هذا ممتع لأطفال سن ما قبل المدرسة .
2 – يمكنك أن تساعد الأطفال في إسترجاع القصة بأنفسهم حيث إنهم يستطيعوا إستخدامها بسهولة . 
3 – سهولة الإستخدام حيث إنك تستطيع تحريك المجسم في كل الإتجاهات و كذلك التلاميذ فهذا يسبب لهم متعة و بهجة أثناء التعليم .












+++++++++++++++++++







و – أجهزة التكنولوجيا الحديثة


1 – بروجيكتور الشرائح ( Slide Projector )














2– أوفر هيد بروجيكتور (Over Head Projector
)














3 – فيديو أوفر هيد بروجيكتور ( Data Show
)













4 – الكمبيوتر ( Flash & Power Point
)

مميزاتها :

تعتبر هذه الوسائل من أهم وسائل التعليم في الوقت الحاضر , و لأن التقدم التكنولوجي سريع و متطور هذه الأيام فإن إستخدام هذه الوسائل بات ضروريا و مُلحاً و خصوصاً و أن وسائله جذابة و مشوقة و ممتعة و تلفت أنظار التلاميذ جدا و هي تعتبر من أهم الوسائل تأثيراً فيهم .

لاحظ الآتي :
1 – إستعد جيدا 
يجب أن تستعد بدراسة الجهاز و كيفية تشغيله و طرق إستخدامه , و كذلك دراسة المادة المقدمة قبل العرض , و تحديد أهم النقاط التي سيتم معالجتها , و كذلك الإستعداد التام لتهيئة المكان المناسب و أماكن جلوس الأطفال , و التأكد من صلاحية التوصيلات و الأسلاك الكهربائية .. و هكذا .

2 – لا تتحدث كثيراً 
من حقك أن تقوم بالتعليق أثناء العرض , و لكن ليس كثيراً , فالهدف من المشاهدة عند الأطفال هي إنهم يتأثرون بشخصيات يشاهدونها بأنفسهم , و تحاشي إيقاف الفيلم لتسأل التلاميذ أو لتجيب علي أسئلتهم .

3 – إهتم بالتأثير 
أهم وقت هو بعد المشاهدة , و هو الوقت الذي يعبر فيه الطفل عن إنفعاله , فيمكنك عن طريق الحوار أن تسأله عن شعوره و آرائه و ماذا كان سيفعل لو إنه كان مكان البطل , و كذلك تطبيقات الذي شاهده علي حياته العملية .




منقوووووووووووووووووووووووول



*


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal

مفيد  جداااا موضوعك

شكرااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## فادية (10 يوليو 2009)

*تسلم ايديك*
*موضوع جميل جدا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رااااائع 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

